# The Islamic bible,, Where can I get one?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The equal of the bible that the Muslims use is call the Karon or something like that.

I have heard pepole say it says this or it says that. Where can I get a one 
that is converted to English? I would like to see what it says for myself before 
I say anything about what is says. Might be nice to know what I'm talking about 
before I say "It says".


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Buy some paper and ink,then turn to google
Quran in English - Clear and Easy to Read, with Audio.

English Translation of The Noble Quran - NobleQuran.com

Quran in English and Arabic with Audio


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Would you like us to read it for you too?!! lol 
Google is this amazing thing!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll check my burn barrel to see if one survived...although it may have the lovely stench of piss still on it if that's OK?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Many of the translations have a politically correct twist. Just food for thought.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

But........ be warned, you will be placing cookies on your device and soon be on the "date a Arab woman" contact list. It has happened to two of us here already....... likely many dozens more, their just not talking.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'll check my burn barrel to see if one survived...although it may have the lovely stench of piss still on it if that's OK?


Dang Slippy... you're burning good crappin' paper!


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Just remember the Koran doesn't tell it all. After Muhammed croaked, there was a group that thought one guy was the next prophet, and another group that thought it should be a different dude. and Sunni vs Shia was born. Thousands of years later, it still matters somehow. 

Oh and it matters a lot apparently if you "calculate" the time for prayer, or bow to mecca when it's not convenient.

Let me tell you, if you are in a region where it is really, really serious, traffic stops, people close up shop, everyone caught in the street gets right down and gets after bowing, all in one direction. 

And there you stand, the lone white guy in a black windbreaker and short haircut, looking (and feeling) like a pig turd in a pan of milk. Good times.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The hadiths are also required reading.

You can read those on the internet, too.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

www.arabmatchmaking.com


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

lol maybe we can breed the Jihad out of existence.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Quran,,,,, Is that what it is called? (and spelled) 
I'm looking for usable information 

Everyone likes to talk about the Muslims and what they beleave but how many have made the effort
to know what they are talking about?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Quran,,,,, Is that what it is called? (and spelled)
> I'm looking for usable information
> 
> Everyone likes to talk about the Muslims and what they beleave but how many have made the effort
> to know what they are talking about?


Koran, Qur'an; either way you are looking for the English version of Arabic spelling.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There is this really great place in most cities, it is called a Library. You can borrow the books and read them for free.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Quran,,,,, Is that what it is called? (and spelled)
> I'm looking for usable information
> 
> Everyone likes to talk about the Muslims and what they beleave but how many have made the effort
> to know what they are talking about?


I lived in Egypt, and yes I have read the Koran (English version)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No need to read the garbage. Its simply a mish mash of the Old Testament, a bit of the New Testament, cultural practices of 7th Century Arabia and the ravings of a lunatic or two.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Just go and buy a copy on amazon. Ou can prolly even get it in ebook, with directors commentary.
Happy reading. Its just church stuff.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> No need to read the garbage. Its simply a mish mash of the Old Testament, a bit of the New Testament, cultural practices of 7th Century Arabia and the ravings of a lunatic or two.


Bigwheel I have to disagree with you on comment. To understand someones thought process you have to understand their core beliefs. Know thy enemy!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> ...everyone likes to talk about the Muslims and what they beleave but how many have made the effort
> to know what they are talking about?


I can't speak for everyone but I've studied up on what islamists believe, how they act and what their objectives are. I wish you success in your studies and commend you for taking the initiative to learn. I pray you find the truth.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> No need to read the garbage. Its simply a mish mash of the Old Testament, a bit of the New Testament, cultural practices of 7th Century Arabia and the ravings of a lunatic or two.


How do you know there intent and what they stand for without listing to second hand 
information? Even from someone that may or may not know what they are talking about.

Education and knowledge is a powerful weapon. You can bet they have studied us closely

How are you going to protect yourself from an non understood enemy? 
just go by what everyone tells you to do? -- No Thanks

It may be the ravings of a lunatic. But those suicide bombers take it very seriously.
They have trained some class "A" predators the more I know about them the better


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Just go and buy a copy on amazon...


Good suggestion Ralphie my boy,

I will not be able to help our good friend Budget...As suspected, my copy was burnt beyond repair and the ashes still had the overwhelming stench of urine...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..yall read it all you want. I get enough mental pollution by catching occasional glimpses of CNN..PMSNBC and listening to Bath House Barry blabbering around on TV.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..yall read it all you want. I get enough mental pollution by catching occasional glimpses of CNN..PMSNBC and listening to Bath House Barry blabbering around on TV.


There are so many people out there that are 'experts' that with some research you can find out they are full of bovine fecal matter. I understand your reluctance to read the Koran and respect your right not to do so. I must say that I am surprised, you seem to be a person that likes facts and to know the truth.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Slippy-Senses suspects that our good friend BigWheel knows the truth behind this Geo-Political Ideology of World Domination; Convert or Kill.


----------



## amethyst (Nov 22, 2015)

I have one on my Kindle. I got it out of curiosity and also because I want to know the truth about stuff. I don't think the media tells the truth most times. Amazon has them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> www.arabmatchmaking.com


STOP......Don't even think about clicking! You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> There are so many people out there that are 'experts' that with some research you can find out they are full of bovine fecal matter. I understand your reluctance to read the Koran and respect your right not to do so. I must say that I am surprised, you seem to be a person that likes facts and to know the truth.


You go Girl!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> The equal of the bible that the Muslims use is call the Karon or something like that.
> 
> I have heard pepole say it says this or it says that. Where can I get a one
> that is converted to English? I would like to see what it says for myself before
> ...


Do yourself a favor, check out Robert Spencer's book the infidels guide to the Qur'an. Reading the Qur'an and the hadith alone will drive you nuts. I swear whoever wrote that crap must be high on PCP. Reading Spencer's book and having the Qur'an handy to check Spencer's info in his book is a lot better than just reading that crap.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> The equal of the bible that the Muslims use is call the Karon or something like that.
> 
> I have heard pepole say it says this or it says that. Where can I get a one
> that is converted to English? I would like to see what it says for myself before
> ...


I have one in my Garbage can, one shoved up a pigs arse and one in my fireplace.
You are welcome to them.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

XMULE said:


> And there you stand, the lone *white guy in a black windbreaker and short haircut*


Now that I think of it, those same guys were standing around in Boston during the Marathon ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> Do yourself a favor, check out Robert Spencer's book the infidels guide to the Qur'an. Reading the Qur'an and the hadith alone will drive you nuts. I swear whoever wrote that crap must be high on PCP. Reading Spencer's book and having the Qur'an handy to check Spencer's info in his book is a lot better than just reading that crap.


The heck?

I really need to start letting others do all the dirty work and then read their book.

Then again, I wouldn't trust it until I saw for myself.

Sometimes it sucks to live by the motto, "Trust No One."


----------

